# Помогите оценить баян Мелодия



## your-elle (9 Ноя 2016)

Баян черный, состояние и звук хорошие. Меха при нажатии кнопок практически не растягиваются, ремни хорошие. Отсутствует один элемент кнопки, но она рабочая. Помогите определится со стоимостью.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Ноя 2016)

your-elle писал:


> 1. Состояние и звук хорошие.
> 2. Меха при нажатии кнопок практически не растягиваются,


1. Состояние проверяется после вскрытия. ни одного фото внутренностей не видно. Звук проверяется при игре. Есть  видеоролики?

2. Это как?

Если всё работает и звучит- можно выставлять цену 5-10 тр. Конечно, установив на место утерянную кнопку.
А Вы откуда прочитали название "Мелодия"?


----------

